# How did you react when you solved your first cube?



## V-te (Jul 17, 2009)

Well the first time I did it.... ummm I basically felt like I had just taken a huge dose of ecstacy and just bounced off the walls. I went and showed off to everyone. Same with the 4x4. hehe. 

How did you react when you first solved the cube? 
What did you do after?

Ps. I used the search function.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just sat there and let the energy fill up in me. I started rocking back and forth too. The funny thing is, by the time I solved the 7x7 for the first time, I just smiled, shrugged, and threw it on the couch.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

I said, "Yes!" and then scrambled it immediately.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 17, 2009)

I smiled, laughed at the absurdity of it, then scrambled it again.  
I agree with soccerking, the only other puzzles I really got excited about were megaminx and Square-1, because I didn't look up a method.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

I was in the car on a family vacation. I screamed and my Dad nearly drove off the road. Ahhh, Good times...


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2009)

ehhh I thought I just were lucky and scrambled it again lol xD


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

For me it wasn't when I first solved it, because I was still using an alg sheet. My moment was a few minutes later when I realized I could solve it without the sheet. I remember thinking "whoa, I can solve a Rubik's Cube," but I don't think it was much more than that.


----------



## V-te (Jul 17, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I smiled, laughed at the absurdity of it, then scrambled it again.
> I agree with soccerking, the only other puzzles I really got excited about were megaminx and Square-1, because I didn't look up a method.



Hmmm interesting. It seems to happen to every cuber. Why do you think the excitement goes away when you solve bigger cubes like 5x5,6x6,7x7?:confused:


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> For me it wasn't when I first solved it, because I was still using an alg sheet. My moment was a few minutes later when I realized I could solve it without the sheet. I remember thinking "whoa, I can solve a Rubik's Cube," but I don't think it was much more than that.




Yeah, me too


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

V-te said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > I smiled, laughed at the absurdity of it, then scrambled it again.
> ...



You are not so surprised anymore. I was really shocked when I solved 5x5 without searching on the internet, but then after that, I get used to seeing these "impossible" things becoming possible.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2009)

I broke a window in excitement by throwing the cube I just solved.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

Well my happiest first solve was probably on either the heli cube, and it was probably because I put so much work in and had so many failed attempts at methods.


----------



## marco (Jul 17, 2009)

I wasn't really that happy because I looked at all the algorithms and that I would never be able to learn them,but I did.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I was in the car on a family vacation. I screamed and my Dad nearly drove off the road. Ahhh, Good times...


dude holy crap!!!same here!!!!! but instead of my dad it was my mom


----------



## janelle (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I was still watching the vid on how to solve it and using my sheet w/ the algorithms so I didn't have much excitment. But I was still pretty darn happy  But with the 4x4 I was so afraid to mess it up since it took me an hour. But I decided to still scramble it xD


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess I was pretty excited because I then emailed everyone in my contacts list with the subject "I JUST SOLVED A RUBIK'S CUBE!!!!!!"


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I broke a window in excitement by throwing the cube I just solved.


ROFL! One problem solved, new one created - where have I seen that before?

I was chuffed, but a little ashamed for cheating


----------



## Edmund (Jul 18, 2009)

I was sitting in my dining room and I solved it. My older sister was like you cheated but I didn't care what she said because I was awestruck and just fist pumping for like 5 minutes. Then scrambled.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2009)

@edmund
To a hymn called faith and misery. 
what song is that?


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think it's cheating. No one is perfect, we all need guidance.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jul 18, 2009)

For me, it began with a warm sensation in my pants, which were rapidly filling with my seed, and ended with the culmination of **** YES and WHO'S YOUR ****ING FATHER? Then I did it again, without the same feeling. I remember when my friend first solved he was all HOLY ****. I SOLVED IT. I was taking a **** at the time, so it was pretty hilarious to hear him freaking out.


----------



## Musselman (Jul 18, 2009)

"HOLY ****!"


----------



## Novriil (Jul 18, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I said, "Yes!" and then scrambled it immediately.



I said YEAH! but.. other was the same.. and when I solved my 5x5x5 in an hour (I had to wait forever for internet to find a parity error alg) for the first time!!  I love the feeling


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 18, 2009)

I was working on it for a few hours (it takes a while for me to get things), so it was about 4 in the morning, and I'm looking at my note cards and poof, I magically solved it. I got so excited, I wrote a note "Hey parents, look what i did! It's about 4:30 AM so I'm really tired. Good night. Let me sleep in. Love you" and then I put the solved cube right on top of the paper.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 18, 2009)

After 2 hours of reading the guide and solving the cube at the same time. "YES!! YES!! Finally I prove I can solve the Rubik's cube." Went downstairs. "MOM!! Look, look! I solve the rubik's cube."


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

My mate showed me the basic method and tutored me through. so i wasn't really that psyched by it. The rubik's clock i found a solution to by myself, and i was most happy with that. Was on bakerloo line on london underground. Somewhere between charing cross and waterloo. Not sure the other people in my carraige were too impressed lol.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 18, 2009)

Meh, I just scrambled it again...


----------



## LNZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Really excited. My parents brought me a 3x3x3 cube way back in 1981 and brought me a book (Mastering Rubik's Cube) to have me solve it. But I could not slove it, even with te help. So I found the same book on Ebay in mid April 2009 and when it came, I used it on my official Rubik's 3x3x3 cube. After a day or two, reading it, I solved my very first Rubiks cube ever. 

The problem that plagued me in 1981 was simple. I was confusing the "D" move all along. I was actually doing D' instead of D back then. When I relalised this in April 2009, I was amazed. Now I can solve any cube from the 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 in just three months.


----------



## V-te (Jul 20, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Really excited. My parents brought me a 3x3x3 cube way back in 1981 and brought me a book (Mastering Rubik's Cube) to have me solve it. But I could not slove it, even with te help. So I found the same book on Ebay in mid April 2009 and when it came, I used it on my official Rubik's 3x3x3 cube. After a day or two, reading it, I solved my very first Rubiks cube ever.
> 
> The problem that plagued me in 1981 was simple. I was confusing the "D" move all along. I was actually doing D' instead of D back then. When I relalised this in April 2009, I was amazed. Now I can solve any cube from the 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 in just three months.



Nice. I wish I was alive back in the 80's They seem really fun.


----------



## kuzelnet (Jul 20, 2009)

I just saw this sad little scrambled cube.(very hard to turn) and I just thought, how bout I watch any tutorial out there in the internet... and when I first solved it, I took all pieces out and re assemble  lol


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 22, 2009)

I solved it at 3 in the night and I felt so good that I knew I had to scramble it again and try again or I would not be able to sleep again. My time was around an hour.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

I was like, "WHAT?!? THAT LONG!?!?" and did it again to make sure I could do it faster.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 3, 2009)

The first time I solved a cube was a 3x3x3 I took to work with me one day. Me and fellow worker had to make a delivery run to the near by army base so i figured I would take it along since it was a 15 minute drive. I wasn t paying that much attention to what i was doing. Sort of messing around. I remember having 2 corners that needed to be fix and when i did i was like holy Cr**.


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

when I first time solve my cube took me like a month or 2 months to solve it and when I solve it I was like 'HOLY [email protected]$#!!" I accidentally threw my cube across my room xD lol I was so happy :]


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 3, 2009)

When I first solved mine, my uncle (who taught me) was in the same room so I couldn't start like breaking a window. , i just smiled... I was a lot happier when I solved the pyraminx without any algorithms or help (I solved it on accident, I just kept on solving one layer and I solved it). It's interesting that the first cube I solved was a white lubricated DIY and not a store bought.


----------



## V-te (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha, sounds like my first pyraminx solve story. =)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG THIS THING IS ACTUALLY POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

I was very stressed when I was trying to learn the rubik's cube. The tutorial was very good. I messed up on the corner cycle like 20 times though because the stupid guy didn't put notation so I had to go by how he moved the cube.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 3, 2009)

I used that purple book that is packaged with Rubik's brand cubes (although I don't know if they still have that same book or method now). 

I got to the last layer and the tutorial told me to do that R' D' R D commutator until it was solved. I did two of the three corners (was an anti-sune) and realized it was hopelessly 'scrambled', or so I thought. So I gave up and tried again the next day.

I remember when the commutator 'magically' solved the rest of the cube as well as the corners and I immediately showed my parents. I was happy enough to scramble it again and I solved it about thirty minutes later. I was extremely impressed that I had solved a Rubik's cube twice in thirty minutes.


----------



## babyle (Aug 3, 2009)

I was like OMG and ran into my sisters room and then she said did you finish your hw? and I said maybe o.o


----------

